# Cordless tool suite



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

I bought a Ryobi set from Home Depot back in 2002. It came with a drill, reciprocating saw, circular saw, mini vac, and flashlight for maybe $200. I've used them a lot for DIY projects in the 4 houses I've lived in since then and they all still work great! I have bought replacement batteries. Been using them a lot recently as we have a TON of projects in our "newest" house. I've added a couple newer Ryobi tools like a right angle drill and multi blade oscillating saw. I'm sure DeWalt and others are better but these work well for me.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Ryobi here also. my first set, drill and driver, i beat the crap out of them. the batteries lasted a long time, NiCad's.
i bought another set for the lith-ion batteries, the drill and driver were free.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have tons of Ryobi tools. Partly because it dont pay to buy additional batteries by themselves. I just find a set with a tool or 2 i dont yet have. I use em EVERY DAY. I have to say none has ever failed in all the yrs iv been using them. I do have some new Dewalt 20V tools Drill, Driver and Oscillating tool w 2 batteries and charger as well but only because i got a screaming good deal on them($150),other wise they are expensive compared to Ryobi. For corded tools i have mostly Dewalt and Some Craftsman and Porter Cable. For the Avg homeowner or even a contractor Ryobi is plenty good quality plus those batteries dont like setting unused for too long so no sense having those $100 dewalt batteries go bad from infrequent use.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Makita 18 V - circular saw, sawzall, impact driver, VSR drill/hammer, reciprocating multi-tool. Oh, yeah and the (never used) flashlight.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Domo said:


> Oh, yeah and the (never used) flashlight.


Never used!?! I actually bought a second Ryobi flashlight. With the large battery base and rotating head they are perfect for changing oil or other times I need a stationary light but can be rotated, crawlspace usage too.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

turbo4 said:


> I have tons of Ryobi tools. Partly because it dont pay to buy additional batteries by themselves. I just find a set with a tool or 2 i dont yet have. I use em EVERY DAY. I have to say none has ever failed in all the yrs iv been using them. I do have some new Dewalt 20V tools Drill, Driver and Oscillating tool w 2 batteries and charger as well but only because i got a screaming good deal on them($150),other wise they are expensive compared to Ryobi. For corded tools i have mostly Dewalt and Some Craftsman and Porter Cable. For the Avg homeowner or even a contractor Ryobi is plenty good quality plus those batteries dont like setting unused for too long so no sense having those $100 dewalt batteries go bad from infrequent use.


Same with me and my Dewalt. I've had them since day one, and have added over the years. I have bought new drills with batteries for the batteries, and have sold the drills and made most of my money back. Right now I'm move from 18volt to 20 volt tools.

It is almost the season for all brands to start offering set deals with several tools and chargers and batteries.
They should start from under $300 to $500 a set.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

The LED flashlights are great and last for many hours. I have a Ryobi 2400 Lumen worklight i also use for camping. lights up a huge area for 4 hours. I must have 5 of the LED Flashlights and one Spotlight as well.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

gkreamer said:


> Never used!?! I actually bought a second Ryobi flashlight. With the large battery base and rotating head they are perfect for changing oil or other times I need a stationary light but can be rotated, crawlspace usage too.


Well, okay - I usually have a droplight or one of my hand held LED flashlights (small) - I have to admit I have not been doing oil changes for years - come to think of it, I have to change the oil and filter on the generator on my RV and it'll be dark underneath - now I've gotta find that darned flashlight... gotta be here somewhere...


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

jbfan said:


> I have bought new drills with batteries for the batteries, and have sold the drills and made most of my money back.
> They should start from under $300 to $500 a set.


I wanted just the dewalt oscillating tool(one of the highest rated) but got a drill and driver with it ,3 tools for roughly the same price as just the 1 tool.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've also have been using Ryobi tools for at least 15 years.
Out of about 10 tools I've had 2 fail under heavy use, and they replaced both of them at no charge.
One saws all was full of drywall dust and the blade would not lock in place, and one sprayer had frozen because I forgot to drain it at the end of the season.
Both totally not the tools fault, operator error.
I just bought there hedge trimmer, and it works as good as my gas powered Stihl trimmer, but starts every time.
The only ones I have not liked is the circular saw and the jig saw.
The circular saw is way under powered, and the jig saw has no bearing guide at the sole so it can not cut straight.
I bought a set on sale that came with a drill, impact driver, flashlight, oscillating saw, circular saw, tool bag, charger and battery for about what it would cost for two Dewalt battery's.
I also own the Ryobi 120 volt 10" table saw and 10" sliding miter saw that have never failed me.
Is there better, more powerful tools yes!
But for a DIY homeowner there all you need.
I also always forget about that flashlight!
It works great with that swivel head working under a sink.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a Porter-Cable 20v MAX system comprised on a drill, impact driver and reciprocating saw. While not a Milwaukee setup (which I would love to have) they has served me well. Much of the work rebuilding my 10x20 foot deck was done using those tools. I have lost count of how many other projects I have done with them.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

While not cordless, I also have the original RotoZip that I bought from watching an early Saturday morning infomercial back in 1995/6 IIRC. I also bought the ZipMate grinder head for it and used that puppy to cut tile with a diamond blade as well as it was the perfect height to cut under door frames when I put down laminate floor about 10 years later. It all still works well!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryobi One+ user here too. Using since the tools were blue. I think they changed to green when they went NiCad>Lithium Ion.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Long time user of Ryobi tools! I have 47 One+ 18V tools. Only two I have bought that weren't usable. The portable paint sprayer and the pool cleaner. The pool cleaner worked great but I let the neighbor use it and he got the bottom lose and filled it with water. It ruined a battery and the devise. I have duplicate tools such as a drill driver and impact driver. I like the pole saw, hedge trimmers, and blower!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

For me, I've gone with the DeWalt 20v max system.
I've always liked the Dewalt drills, but with the chain saw, hedge trimmer, oscillating tool, reciprocal saws and various other things I have decided it is the best for me.
I have 4 chargers in the garage now and two on the job site for my current project.
Battery strength and simplicity is the main reason. I see now that the patent timing must have run out because now other companies are making Dewalt compatible batteries for half the price or less.
I do have a Porter Cable set that I bought 15 years ago with a circular saw, drill reciprocal saw and flashlight that is my "travel" tool bag.
Aftermarket batteries have made that system very good too.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

turbo4 said:


> I wanted just the dewalt oscillating tool(one of the highest rated) but got a drill and driver with it ,3 tools for roughly the same price as just the 1 tool.


I just bought a dewalt palm sander with battery and charger for $99.
They called it the starter kit.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

gkreamer said:


> While not cordless, I also have the original RotoZip that I bought from watching an early Saturday morning infomercial back in 1995/6 IIRC. I also bought the ZipMate grinder head for it and used that puppy to cut tile with a diamond blade as well as it was the perfect height to cut under door frames when I put down laminate floor about 10 years later. It all still works well!


I have one that I've had almost that long.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm like @Domo and use Makita 18v. Drill, drivers, 6 batteries, 2 chargers. I am looking at a 36v Makita blower, but can't find one. The drill and drivers have built in lights, so I sympathize with your Domo. I'd never use it.

I have early purchases (before Makita) of Dewalt battery 16 ga. finish nailer and jig saw. Can't replace them because they won't break 

The 20v Max system of Dewalt is a good one and lightweight for modern tools. However, even with the adapter, the 20 v batteries will not run an XRP tool for more than a minute.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

gkreamer said:


> While not cordless, I also have the original RotoZip that I bought from watching an early Saturday morning infomercial back in 1995/6 IIRC.


I too still have my RotoZip as well (including the cast) and still use it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ahhh, the old Ford vs Chevy vs Toyota discussion again. Pick the color you like as long as they have the tools you need.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I would not go that far.

As far as cordless tools go, I think most people stick to a platform based on features they like, battery compatibility and what they can afford.

Speaking for myself, I have had my P-C setup for a number of years. At the time, I purchased it based on its reliability combined with what I could afford.

Yes, I would love to have a Milwaukee setup based on the tools robustness, reliability and functionality and today I could replace the P-C system piece by piece if I wanted. However, based on my usage of my cordless tools, it is just not worth the expense.

That being said, if anyone wants to will their Milwaukee tools to me, I would be most grateful.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You just proved my point. As if Milwaukee (I have a couple of those) are more "robust" than Makita, DeWalt, Bosch, Ryobi etc, etc. Not. I have tools from several platforms mainly because certain tools have a feature or 3 that the others might lack. But they are all very powerful and robust. But I get it. You like the red ones. Not a bad choice. But then neither are the others.



Drachenfire said:


> I would not go that far.
> 
> As far as cordless tools go, I think most people stick to a platform based on features they like, battery compatibility and what they can afford.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> You just proved my point. As if Milwaukee (I have a couple of those) are more "robust" than Makita, DeWalt, Bosch, Ryobi etc, etc. Not. I have tools from several platforms mainly because certain tools have a feature or 3 that the others might lack. But they are all very powerful and robust. But I get it. You like the red ones. Not a bad choice. But then neither are the others.


I never said other tools were bad. My choice of tools is based on what works best for my needs. As far as corded tools go, my collection includes DeWalt, Bosch, Porter-Cable and WEN.

Cordless tools are a whole other beast.

A professional or a person of means can afford to buy multiple cordless platforms. The first can write such purchases off as a business expense, the second can simply afford it. Most DIYers do not have either option. 

Almost everyone who has a cordless platform has 2 or more batteries for it. Running multiple platforms would mean not only having multiple chargers but multiple batteries for each platform which all add to costs and take up space. Not everyone can afford that level of expense and/or they do not have the space to store multiple chargers and batteries. So out of necessity, most DIYers have to stick with a single platform.

That is not to say there are not some who are simply brand loyal, but when it comes to cordless tools a lot of people have little to no choice but to stick to one brand.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not _brand _loyal, I'm battery pack loyal.  I suppose that's effectively the same thing, but if some company came out with tools that were compatible with Ryobi batteries, I'd have no hesitation to buy them. Assuming they cost less and worked as well, obv.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Many years ago I worked retail.
I remember when a Porter Cable salesman came into the store where I worked.
He was talking to the tool manager and brought their "new" cordless drill. It looked just like the Dewalt.
The salesman asked me what I thought. I immediately said "I like the Dewalt better"
Puzzled, he asked me why.
I told him I worked with a contractor part time and we did a lot of roofing projects.
I said the Dewalt is easier to find in the bushes when it slides off the roof.
He just walked away muttering something.....


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

huesmann said:


> Yeah, I'm not _brand _loyal, I'm battery pack loyal.  I suppose that's effectively the same thing, but if some company came out with tools that were compatible with Ryobi batteries, I'd have no hesitation to buy them. Assuming they cost less and worked as well, obv.


I was watching a video the other day about 'cordless tool battery adapters' - looked promising as a way to have one set of batteries/chargers, and have them work in multiple brands of tools - it's on my list of things to do to see if I can start consolidating in that way on the battery/charger side. I don't remember which brands they worked with, and in which ways, but I think they were pretty affordable as an option.
Video showing them - 




That would be nice - have 5-6 high capacity batteries of one type, maybe two chargers, and then just rotate them around to the tool/s of the day.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

chandler48 said:


> I'm like @Domo and use Makita 18v. Drill, drivers, 6 batteries, 2 chargers. I am looking at a 36v Makita blower, but can't find one. The drill and drivers have built in lights, so I sympathize with your Domo. I'd never use it.
> 
> I have early purchases (before Makita) of Dewalt battery 16 ga. finish nailer and jig saw. Can't replace them because they won't break
> 
> The 20v Max system of Dewalt is a good one and lightweight for modern tools. However, even with the adapter, the 20 v batteries will not run an XRP tool for more than a minute.



Yes that blower is great. Here is a decent deal.








Amazon.com: Makita XBU02PT1 36V (18V X2) LXT Brushless Blower Kit with 4 Batteries (5.0Ah) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Makita XBU02PT1 36V (18V X2) LXT Brushless Blower Kit with 4 Batteries (5.0Ah) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com




I also have my gas powered Stihl handheld blower. Which was the most powerful handheld when I bought it. The makita is about 80 to 90% as powerful. And the convenience makes up for it. So use the makita just about all the time. 

I think the 18 V will still be around for a long time. And I am to many to make the switch. But you have to consider the new 40V tools that are coming out if you think you might be interested in them. And want to wait.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

gthomson said:


> I was watching a video the other day about 'cordless tool battery adapters' - looked promising as a way to have one set of batteries/chargers, and have them work in multiple brands of tools - it's on my list of things to do to see if I can start consolidating in that way on the battery/charger side. I don't remember which brands they worked with, and in which ways, but I think they were pretty affordable as an option.
> Video showing them -
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I my main ones are all makita. But for nail guns I do use dewalt. With about 20 makita batteries I dont need to have dewalt batteries also. So I also use the adaptors so my makita batteries work on my nail guns.
Need one in a hurry one time. So bought a cheap Ryobi 18 g finish gun. Surprised it really worked well. So also have a makita adaptor for that gun also.

My opinion is stick with Makita for just about everything if you want the overall best rated. So many tools and no brand makes the best of every tool. Well made and bit more power than Ryobi. But if on a budget then go with Ryobi.
Ryobi is decent.

Besides that you will find over the years. You will find much more often good deals and sales on Makita and Ryobi than any of the other brands. Twice as much you will find sales where you can buy a tool with batteries for what you will pay for just the batteries. Makita thru out the year. Ryobi most deals around xmas.

Besides the ratings this means a lot to me. And saves money


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@RRH That is a good deal on the blower considering you also get $200 worth of batteries.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I could have written this post. Most of my tools are Makita simply because back when I started they were the leader in this area and there weren't other good choices. I've since added more tools. But even Makita doesn't make the best tool in every category so I have added some onesies and twosies of others. Sometimes it is a functional thing or maybe just an ergonomic thing that makes another tool platform worth buying into, for me anyway. And sometimes it is a sale like when I got a Bosch drill/driver set to leave at my parents' house. Those are great, too.

And this comment about the sales is spot on. Last year when I was rebuilding the farm bridge deck I needed a cordless circular saw that could cut the thick dense oak planks and some treated 2x12s. Just happened that Makita had their 36v saws on sale at Home Depot. Normally came with 2 5Ah batteries but they included 2 more for free. Basically got saw and 4 batteries for less than the normal cost of the batteries. That was a no brainer purchase for me.

But this is pretty much a golden age for cordless tools. You really can't go much wrong with any of them, probably even the Harbor Freight ones will work fine and last a long time.



RRH said:


> My opinion is stick with Makita for just about everything if you want the overall best rated. So many tools and no brand makes the best of every tool. Well made and bit more power than Ryobi. But if on a budget then go with Ryobi.
> Ryobi is decent.
> 
> Besides that you will find over the years. You will find much more often good deals and sales on Makita and Ryobi than any of the other brands. Twice as much you will find sales where you can buy a tool with batteries for what you will pay for just the batteries. Makita thru out the year. Ryobi most deals around xmas.
> ...


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

gkreamer said:


> Never used!?! I actually bought a second Ryobi flashlight. With the large battery base and rotating head they are perfect for changing oil or other times I need a stationary light but can be rotated, crawlspace usage too.


I thought I had lost my first Makita light. I bought a second. I later found the first one. But now that I have 2, I wish I had bought a second one long ago, it's that useful. I now keep one in my truck for work and one at home.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Ryobi is probably a second tier down, for DIY use more so than professional use. But of course there is no real dividing line. I think the bigger names will tend to last longer if they get a lot of use - Milwaukee, DeWalt, Makita, maybe Ridgid. But I'm not totally sure where Ridgid and Kobalt lie, since theoretically they are equivalent, just from different stores. Then you have the Ryobis and Black & Deckers, and then you have some lower line stuff below that.

Personally, I went with Makita. If it were me, I'd look at what tools I think I really wanted right now, and what I'd imagine getting over the next few years. Look at the offerings from each line. Once you pick one, you're kind of stuck with them for awhile, because batteries ain't cheap man. The Makita 5 Amp/H batteries are quite good IMO.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll be severely chastised for this, I am sure, but you could always order tools from our newest Vendor Sponsor member 5 Star Tools. I say that tongue in cheek.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

What would be really cool is if you used the new light to find the old one in a dark corner of a basement or some such! I have had 2 of those articulating LED lights for years. They are just so good I intentionally got a second one even without losing the first.... and this way it is more likely I can find one of them when I need it. ;-)



jeffnc said:


> I thought I had lost my first Makita light. I bought a second. I later found the first one. But now that I have 2, I wish I had bought a second one long ago, it's that useful. I now keep one in my truck for work and one at home.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> What would be really cool is if you used the new light to find the old one in a dark corner of a basement or some such!


You mean like when I lose my glasses and I can't find them because I don't have my glasses? Even though I actually have my spare ones on top of my head but I forgot about it? Like the time I found two pairs of glasses on top of my head?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

jbfan said:


> I just bought a dewalt palm sander with battery and charger for $99.
> They called it the starter kit.


Never pays to buy just a battery or single tool. Always a better deal on a kit,but not always just when you need it.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

turbo4 said:


> Never pays to buy just a battery or single tool. Always a better deal on a kit,but not always just when you need it.


I told my wife I can't go to HD alone any more. I just bought a Milwaukee m-12 charger and 2 batteries with a free tool, so I got a jig saw! I was already thinking of a new battery.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

turbo4 said:


> Never pays to buy just a battery or single tool. Always a better deal on a kit,but not always just when you need it.


I'd like to see some 3rd party companies put together their own combos/kits - kind of a 'pick your parts' kind of thing.
If you need a charger, add it to the cart.
Need a battery, or two, what size, add to the cart.
Pick your tools from this list of 200 of different brands, add to the cart.
Okay, you'll need these adapters to go along with all that.

Seems like that would be a win/win/win
Mfrs sell more of what they are best at.
Customers can choose their mix in a way that all works well together for their needs/budget.
Third party gets a cut to help make it happen.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I started with an 18v drill by itself. The flashlight I got next became the most-used battery tool since. I've added an impact driver and dustbuster vac. I may add an angle grinder.

No need for a whole battery-tool 'suite'. My old corded tools still do a fine job.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

We're all in on DeWalt cordless 20v at this point. I have some other corded tools that are still useful. (Bosch drill for pocket holes; which just eat batteries... recip saw eats a lot of power for many applications, and some others.)

But for us, it's DeWalt. They're reasonably high end quality and reliability. And they have a huge and growing selection of tools; including a great inflator I got recently to keep in the car and use to inflate camping air mattress, etc. The batteries are the expensive part of course, so there's been times I've bought a new tool, because with the sale price, I was really getting a great discount on a battery!

When I get hold of a new battery, I label it with a number and on the bottom with the date I got it. This way I can keep track of how long they last. My chargers are hooked to a wall outlet countdown timer. Supposedly, the circuitry in today's chargers and batteries are safe enough and you don't have yesterday's worries about overcharging or whatever. Still, I keep the power strip on the timer and when I re-charge, just set it for a handful of hours and then it goes off, so I don't have to worry about any potential issues at all.

Which platform is another one of these almost religious arguments. Some of these brands are produced by the same parent company; though they probably still have varying quality levels. In my experience DeWalt is kind of "upper middle class" vs. the others, and also has a lot more U.S. based production which I like. (Not 100%, but more than a lot of the others.)


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have craftsman cordless drills and saws from the 90s that still work great and i use on at least a weekly basis. Eventually the old tech batteries died and were replaced with lithium but all the tools are still going. Iv got 4 work locations going at all times so i have to find something cost effective as i need tool sets that stay at all 4 locations.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just visited Lowes for about the 5th time this week for my door and floor project and saw they had a really nice brushless 24V Kobalt set on sale for $199, The difference with this one is that in addition to a drill/driver, impact tool, and light it also comes with a recip saw. Also has a 4 Ah battery and charger. I don't believe the tools are their heaviest duty versions but still this is a pretty capable set for the $.

Kobalt 4-Tool 24-Volt Max Lithium Ion Brushless Power Tool Combo Kit with Soft Case (Charger and one Battery Included) in the Power Tool Combo Kits department at Lowes.com


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a ryobi brushless driver and i thought it was weak until i noticed it has 3 power levels and it was set to 1. Bumping up the setting and it is a bear. Im guessing the low setting is so for drywall so you dont bury the screw in deep.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> Just visited Lowes for about the 5th time this week for my door and floor project and saw they had a really nice brushless 24V Kobalt set on sale for $199, The difference with this one is that in addition to a drill/driver, impact tool, and light it also comes with a recip saw. Also has a 4 Ah battery and charger. I don't believe the tools are their heaviest duty versions but still this is a pretty capable set for the $.
> 
> Kobalt 4-Tool 24-Volt Max Lithium Ion Brushless Power Tool Combo Kit with Soft Case (Charger and one Battery Included) in the Power Tool Combo Kits department at Lowes.com


Not crazy about the looks of it but it does have good reviews.


----------



## Deaknh (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm a contractor and I use milwaukee. They have the most tools that line up with what I need. I find them very durable and plenty powerful enough that almost all of my power tools are the m18 platform.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

You have to check all of them. I was just checking on a cordless drywall screw gun and to my surprise the Dewalt brushless is $10 cheaper than the Ryobi. Ryobi is good but its no Dewalt. As i already have the Dewalt 20volt system and batteries ,it works for me.


----------

